# Nissan GTR spotted Stateside!



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, what we would have done to be the gas station attendant on duty when this rolled up. Some lucky New Mexicans had a chance to adore a GTR prototype up close, when it stopped for fuel while undergoing altitude testing in New Mexico yesterday.

Not much is camo'd in the pics, with the exception of the front end and, according to the photographer, the interior. While there's nothing new to report on the styling front, we'd ask you to direct your attention to the absolutely stunning seven-spoke rimmage, framing the equally drool-worthy gold binders.

We can't wait. We can't wait. We can't wait. And this is just the latest reminder that we'll be able to finally experience the pinnacle of Nissan performance here in the States.

Mad tip proppage to Nadir Ali.
:newbie:


----------



## cherry (Aug 8, 2008)

:newbie:

over.
thanks alot ,
i don't konw i ssay.


----------



## carry (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## 1000songs (Aug 15, 2008)

Went to Alta Nissan in Woodbridge ON on Saturday AM to see the new delivery. One red GT-R inside the dealership being picked up by its owner (with his new plate, skyeline). Owner's Super Silver outside to inspect. Another one in the shop with all the window stickers and protective wrap still on it. Good stuff.

Sorry about the lack of photos - the GF stole my camera and I didn't have it on me.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Talk about right place at the right time, still can't believe it's as fast as a 911 turbo if not faster...


----------

